# Placed order from ADC...Quick question!!



## motley482 (Apr 29, 2014)

Hey guys so just placed an or for a couple items for my PCT and im curious from those who have ordered from ADC, how long did it take for your items to come in?....just curious cause I start my PCT in two weeks from now so was hopeing I would have it by then....I know I know should've been prepared prior to cycle please save me the agonizing criticism


----------



## motley482 (Apr 29, 2014)

Btw I live in CT so that may help out a bit


----------



## DF (Apr 29, 2014)

It is international so could be longer than 2 weeks.


----------



## TheLupinator (Apr 29, 2014)

Generally 2-3 weeks


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 29, 2014)

What Lupi said, 2-3 weeks is normal.


----------



## motley482 (Apr 29, 2014)

Ok thats what I figured thanks


----------



## AlphaD (Apr 29, 2014)

Motley, lesson here is always build your cycle backwards bro.


----------



## EBKallday (Apr 29, 2014)

My last order was right at two weeks. But like the guys said, typically it will take between two to three. I had "the gate keepers" hold my pack for a full two weeks before letting it through. Just be prepared and expect to wait just incase. Not sure what kind of cycle your on but if you have some Test Prop, you could ride on it until your ADC arrives.

What did you order? I have had great success with the KLab Tamox and Cipla Nolva. Also, reliablerx pharma is their sister site (same damn company) and they have great fertigyn (HCG).




motley482 said:


> Hey guys so just placed an or for a couple items for my PCT and im curious from those who have ordered from ADC, how long did it take for your items to come in?....just curious cause I start my PCT in two weeks from now so was hopeing I would have it by then....I know I know should've been prepared prior to cycle please save me the agonizing criticism


----------



## EBKallday (Apr 29, 2014)

I like that. Great "rule of thumb" 



AlphaD said:


> Motley, lesson here is always build your cycle backwards bro.


----------

